# Needed...Estes gravel, "Bits of Walnut"...help!



## glassbird (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a moderate quantity of gravel in my 75 gallon tank, but I need more due to some recent re-landscaping. I love it, so I do not want to toss it all and start over. I have tried special ordering more of the same from both a small local fish store, and a big box pet store, with no luck. I can't find it online, either! Apparently Estes has stopped making that particular color and size. They still have "Walnut", which is bigger pieces, and a different color. "BITS of Walnut" is smaller, and has a wider, darker, range of browns. I need about 5 more bags of ""Bits of Walnut"...

I am willing to bet that someone out there has a few 5 pound bags sitting around, and taking up space. Please, if you do, sell it to me!

*H2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

From what I can tell, that particular one has been discontinued for over 2yrs now. Read about other people trying to find more in 2008.


----------



## glassbird (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, that's discouraging. I thought it was a recent discontinuation. I will keep looking, and hoping, but thanks for the info!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I really wish they hadn't discontinued it, it was a really nice looking gravel.


----------

